
Ask HN: Any decent personalized dashboard startups? - Kevin_S
I want an information dashboard I can leave up on a second screen.<p>I need to be able to customize it, having it pull things like weather, sports times&#x2F;standings, data from YNAB, to do list, etc. Have it update every so often.<p>Does this exist? If it doesn&#x27;t, where do I start as someone that doesn&#x27;t code?
======
cdiamand
Hey Kevin!

I'm a big fan of this idea. I've also at times longed for something that could
track my finances, fitness / sleep, and productivity data.

This looks interesting: [https://www.thedash.com/](https://www.thedash.com/)

If you can't find an existing solution, I would start by putting together a
description of exactly what you're looking to build.

From there you can either try and find a technical person willing to help out,
or hire someone via a site like upwork.com

~~~
Kevin_S
Yep I've checked it, but it only supports a few of the applications i want to
include. Also, the UI and such leaves a lot to be desired.

I'm decided to just start on it. I'll use it to give myself an intro to HTML
and Python. So far just a simple page with a clock. But it's something!

------
madamelic
I've been slowly chipping at this problem as well.

[https://github.com/madelinecameron/Dash](https://github.com/madelinecameron/Dash)

It probably isn't useful to you as a non-coder though. :)

------
perilunar
iGoogle did exactly that, but was killed in 2013.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IGoogle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IGoogle)

~~~
perilunar
Also, OS X has Dashboard Widgets, but they are no longer on by default (still
in the Applications folder though).

